
Learn new languages by watching movies on Netflix - walbell
I have built a chrome extension to help people getting translated subtitles from Netflix.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tranflix.net<p>feedbacks are welcome!
======
k__
Hehe.

This and reading english books improved my English quite a lot. I was really
bad at it in school, worst in class in fact...

I hoped it would also improve my Japanese, but you need a rather big fondation
of language basics before using such a learning method :\

~~~
walbell
Thanks for the feedback, I think it is the same for me and English :)

May I ask you if you did try the extension? And if not, may you tell me why?

